# How do you haul your goats?



## Saltlick (Jun 12, 2011)

Just curious about what others are using to haul their packgoats. I'm curious because in another year or two I'd like to upgrade and I'm looking for creative/economical ideas. I haul mine in the back of a 1981 Toyota pickup with a canopy (camper shell) using rubber mats and wood shavings in the back, with tie-offs in the corners for the trouble makers (the ones who like to pick on the others). I hired my friend to build a rack over the top covered in plywood so I'd have room for my gear, which I put in plastic bins and strap-down. The platform also shades the camper-shell and keeps it a lot cooler inside for the goats. So... goats in back, gear on top, girl and dog in front. It's worked great actually, even on little gravel back-roads in the mountains - but it's not a 4WD so I try to stick to dry back-roads. We've made it to the Sierras and Oregon the last two summers. Goats tie-off well to the rack too, and I've slept up on top of the rack at times 

I want to upgrade eventually because I eventually want more goats, and 3 goats is the max for this poor little truck, it's only a half ton 4-cylinder. I considered getting a small utility trailer for it and pulling the goats in that, but though that might slow the truck down even more... I'd love to see/hear what you're using for your goats, or ideas and advice, including puling trailers (nice to be trailer-free though for the dirt roads). Here are a couple photos:


----------



## gretchbr (Jul 23, 2012)

*In our car!*

We just have one goat and initially bought a small used trailer for him, but decided that it would just be too hard to pull on rough roads to small trailheads. We decided instead to get a Honda Element, which has a hose-able polyurethane floor. My husband created a wire screen that protects the back of the passenger seat and seat belts from chewing, we put a perforated rubber mat on the floor, and pop him up in there. Works fine, but obviously not a good choice for anyone with more than one goat.

We also like to see what he's up to when we're on the road!


----------



## Wordman (Jan 9, 2013)

Awesome truck. Perfect little traveling vehicle. Roof would be good for under the stars and cap for inclement weather. used to live out of ford ranger when I had it. I don't have a goat yet but will be hauling him in the back of subaru wagon. no trailer kinda like gretch said. Just one for me too eventually, once i figure more of my life out


----------



## Nanno (Aug 30, 2009)

I think you were looking for this thread: 
http://www.packgoatforum.com/f18/how-do-you-haul-your-goats-7/


----------



## Saltlick (Jun 12, 2011)

Thanks, I'll check that thread  I wouldn't mind hauling in a van or something, but the smell... I do some looong trips.


----------



## Saltlick (Jun 12, 2011)

That's funny, I looked at that thread before (and posted in it), but forgot! Oh geeez...


----------



## gretchbr (Jul 23, 2012)

Wordman - what model Subaru do you have? We hauled our goat in our Impreza Outback Sport for a year, but he got too big to fit (mostly a height issue), so we switched it out for the Honda Element, which gives him more room (and we do like the ability to hose it out when we get home!).


----------



## Wordman (Jan 9, 2013)

I drive an outback legacy. I couldn't utilize an impreza. Not enough room to sleep . Subarus are tough reliable cars though i think


----------



## Saltlick (Jun 12, 2011)

I had an 83 Subaru wagon for six years (but no goats). I drove that thing all over the place and would sleep in the back of it.


----------

